# Zombie Grave Escape!



## SpookySam

OK...I'm pretty much finished with my zombie groundbreaker. Let me know what you think.

zombie_finished video by Spooky_Sam - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid193.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid193.photobucket.com/albums/z305/Spooky_Sam/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@z305/Spooky_Sam/MVI_1886

The wheezing and groaning from the soundtrack covers up almost all of the motor noise...I doubt it will be noticed by the startled TOTs.

I figure I'll scatter dirt on top of the coffin and around the base to make it look like it just broke out of the ground. I'm still debating whether or not to have the scene well lit continuously or just illuminated when the action starts. The action and sound be triggered by a motion detector conceiled to the side of the prop.


----------



## Otaku

Gets my vote! I'd leave the lights down until the action starts. That'll make 'em jump.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Spookysam, show us the mechanics! That looks like a neck messager. I have two I've been waiting to do somethng with, and I think I just found it!


----------



## Bone Dancer

That is AMAZING. Yes a how-to or maybe pics of the mech parts.


----------



## Front Yard Fright

WOW!
That's so awesome!
Great job!
I'd love to be able to make something like that!
Keep up the awesome work!
.


----------



## SpookySam

Sickie Ickie said:


> Spookysam, show us the mechanics! That looks like a neck messager. I have two I've been waiting to do somethng with, and I think I just found it!


There are some shots of the "guts" here: http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=7147&page=4

I still haven't had time to put together a how-to.


----------



## Holyhabanero

Fantastic job Sam! That is very realistic.


----------



## Richie

I totally love it! One of the coolest animated figures I've seen. Great job.


----------



## MistressOfMayhem

That's awesome! Love the movement. I see you're in Austin too. I'd love to come by during the season and check out your set-up.


----------



## SpookySam

MistressOfMayhem said:


> That's awesome! Love the movement. I see you're in Austin too. I'd love to come by during the season and check out your set-up.


You're welcome to come by, just give me a shout. This is my first year really getting into a yard haunt, so I'm not sure how impressed you'd be. Great to see somebody else local.


----------



## MistressOfMayhem

There are several of us in Austin - we usually try to get together several times a year for make & takes. You can join the group by clicking the link Texas Haunters in my sig line.


----------



## Hellspawn

If you dont mind sharing, id like to know where you got that sound clip from.

Also, as far as lighting goes, what if you had it softly lit with a blue light, (so that people notice it) then when activated, had a brighter red spotlight or something go off.

Last year, I had a red spot and a strobe light going at the same time on my air prop, when the prop activated, the red light went off leaving just the strobe and a corpse flying at you, when the prop was sitting idle, all you saw was the red light, it totally washed out the strobe effect.

Worked really well, was totally unintended, but worked awesome! its a great example of something not working right and turning out great


----------



## Hellspawn

By the way, I finally found a used shiatsu massager yesterday off my local classifieds, my mom loves your prop so now, I need to find another massager to build one for her, shes currently hitting all the thrift stores daily and I added something to her "shopping" list. 

Im really excited to start construction this weekend on my version.

Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## SpookySam

Hellspawn said:


> If you dont mind sharing, id like to know where you got that sound clip from.
> 
> Also, as far as lighting goes, what if you had it softly lit with a blue light, (so that people notice it) then when activated, had a brighter red spotlight or something go off.
> 
> Last year, I had a red spot and a strobe light going at the same time on my air prop, when the prop activated, the red light went off leaving just the strobe and a corpse flying at you, when the prop was sitting idle, all you saw was the red light, it totally washed out the strobe effect.
> 
> Worked really well, was totally unintended, but worked awesome! its a great example of something not working right and turning out great


I found the sound clip on sounddogs.com Just search their site for zombie effects. There are a ton to choose from.

Good idea on the lighting...I like the thought of a softly lit static scene that suddenly comes to life and is illuminated with brighter light. Maybe start off with a soft blue and then switch to a harsher red when the prop is triggered.


----------



## beelce

Nice Spooky...I like the sound


----------



## Dreadnight

SSam, that's a great animation. Love the swinging motion of the arm! I think you'll be much imitated on this one (by me, for one).


----------



## Ghostess

THat is a totally awesome prop! I'd love to see the faces on the kids that see that!


----------



## krough

Very nice movement


----------



## Ms. Wicked

That looks great! He really is creepy!


----------



## Severin

Thats AWESOME!!! 
I know the idea is that the Zombie is trying to escape from the coffin, but to me it looks like that thing wants to drag someone in with him.


----------



## mikeq91

really really cool prop, nice work!


----------



## Death Master

Very good Sam, man I love Animatronics!


----------



## Mobile Mayhem

I am very jealous! I'd love to see the how to on this as well!!


----------



## Severin

I just took a look at the video in the prop forum. Wow, what a difference sound makes. That track really makes the prop come alive. Great job.


----------



## SpookySam

Thanks for the comments, everybody. My dogs came in the garage to see what I was doing the other day. You should have seen them high-tail it out of there when I triggered the zombie. They are loyal, yes. Brave.....not so much.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter

That's way cool!!!!!!!! If ya don't mind...I gotta try it too - if I have time. they say imitation is biggest form of flattery! Can't wait to see the how-to!


----------



## Dr Morbius

A real winner there, Sam..I hope you include how you synced the sound with the massager power. I'm truley impressed with this one. Nicely done.


----------



## SpookySam

FYI - the how-to is up in the Prop How-To thread


----------



## buckaneerbabe

Way to go SpookySam. I want one of those too. Very creative.


----------



## Lilly

Excellent prop there SpookySam..
I want one !!


----------



## Evil Eyes

The creativity and talent on this site never ceases to amaze me! Awesome job. The sound is perfect and at night this will be terrifying!


----------



## Xpendable

Awesome, awesome, awesome!


----------



## Big Howlin

Oooooooooooooohhh killer!


----------

